# Please help me identify my new project



## jjmunster (Jul 6, 2007)

I picked this up wednesday at a local auction. The badge on the neck says Wards Hawthorne, this is not like my '55 Hawthorne, so I am asking for help. Some parts have been repainted, but they were ver careful not to paint over the gold accents. Has a really cool springer front and I am trying to find out if the shifter is original. The guy who had it rode it in the '50 & '60's, so I was told. It has Western Auto Davis Deluxe tires that still hold air. On the bottom of the crank, the numbers read: 14-EH  125946. Any help would be great. If it would help, I can email a picture. Thanks, John.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 6, 2007)

pictures are the best way to tell you about the bike


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah that looks like a early to mid 40's hawethorne, I might be able to get you a new fork I have the same one that isn't bent.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 7, 2007)

do you have the light for the rear rack? could you take a picture


----------



## jjmunster (Jul 7, 2007)

No, it is missing the rear light. It has a Schwinn seat and Western Flyer grips, but other than that it appears to be complete. The shifter is the only thing that has me puzzled. When I look up 40's info/ads it mentions the 2-speed shifter, but I can only find pictures on the Deluxe model with the tank.


----------



## jjmunster (Jul 8, 2007)

Just found an ad picture of the "New '41 Hawthornes" and this is the deluxe model I believe, just missing the tank.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2007)

post the link up I would like to see it also.


----------



## jjmunster (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.nostalgic.net/arc/literature/   on page 2 it has 4 '41 Hawthorne ads. I just noticed that on the 3rd or 4th ad, they show a model without the tank, but still having the shifter in the same location as mine. Now I am really confused. John.


----------



## jjmunster (Jul 11, 2007)

Once again, I am confused. I thought I had this figured out, but I must be wrong. Every picture that I can find of a '41/42 Hawthorne, the down tube from the neck to the crank is straight. Mine Is curved, and the frame is shorter on mine. It appears to be 2-4 inches shorter than others in overall length. Any ideas now? Does anyone know how to break down the serial # that I found on the underside of the crank? Thanks, John.


----------



## jjmunster (Jul 17, 2007)

It is a '42 De Luxe "V-70's" Victory model! Now all I need is the correct seat, tail light and head light. Would you send me a pic of the "not bent" forks you have and price. Thanks for your help, John.


----------

